# December 2021 Purchases



## sparklywacky

Time flew by - it’s December! 

Let’s share and discuss our purchases this month here!


----------



## sherrysi

Wow do I get to become the first one on this Dec thread?!

My 2 new purchases from 22C:


Pink (NG123) flap cardholder: I would say it's a quite saturated, true pink - not coral, not purple, not very light 


Just in case anyone's interested, it was made in France and it still comes with an authentication card



Also a pair of heart pendant earrings:


----------



## mzbaglady1

Early Christmas and birthday gift. Right now I'm still trying to figure out the name of this pink. And this was purchased from the Chanel stand alone beauty store.


----------



## sparklywacky

This just in - pearl crush mini square!


----------



## babypebblezz

sherrysi said:


> Wow do I get to become the first one on this Dec thread?!
> 
> My 2 new purchases from 22C:
> View attachment 5263165
> 
> Pink (NG123) flap cardholder: I would say it's a quite saturated, true pink - not coral, not purple, not very light
> View attachment 5263168
> 
> Just in case anyone's interested, it was made in France and it still comes with an authentication card
> View attachment 5263174
> 
> 
> Also a pair of heart pendant earrings:
> View attachment 5263175


please share where you bought it. I wanna order that wallet for my daughter Please.


----------



## idlehen

sherrysi said:


> Wow do I get to become the first one on this Dec thread?!
> 
> Pink (NG123) flap cardholder: I would say it's a quite saturated, true pink - not coral, not purple, not very light
> View attachment 5263168


Love this wallet, is NG123 the color code? So the item code would be AP0214NG123? Sorry, kind of new to Chanel, trying to figure out what to ask my SA for lol.


----------



## sherrysi

babypebblezz said:


> please share where you bought it. I wanna order that wallet for my daughter Please.


I live in Sydney, Australia


----------



## sherrysi

idlehen said:


> Love this wallet, is NG123 the color code? So the item code would be AP0214NG123? Sorry, kind of new to Chanel, trying to figure out what to ask my SA for lol.


Yes, NG123 is the color code. The full code shown on the receipt is:* AP0214 Y33352 NG123*.


----------



## Penelopepursula

mzbaglady1 said:


> Early Christmas and birthday gift. Right now I'm still trying to figure out the name of this pink. And this was purchased from the Chanel stand alone beauty store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263254
> View attachment 5263255
> View attachment 5263256
> View attachment 5263257


Beautiful vanity! What's attached with the chain?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Penelopepursula said:


> Beautiful vanity! What's attached with the chain?


Thank you. A small mirror in a pink leather case.


----------



## daisyjane98

mzbaglady1 said:


> Early Christmas and birthday gift. Right now I'm still trying to figure out the name of this pink. And this was purchased from the Chanel stand alone beauty store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263254
> View attachment 5263255
> View attachment 5263256
> View attachment 5263257


Absolutely stunning! What boutique/city did you find this in? So difficult to find in Toronto!


----------



## catmdl

I was SO not expecting to be offered this bag from the boutique but my SA texted me today out of the blue and said my mini rectangle with LGHW was waiting for me! I honestly thought when I put my name down a couple months ago it wouldn’t go anywhere as I don’t have a huge purchase history or anything, but my SA is amazing!   This is my first lambskin piece and first with LGHW and she is absolutely stunning. Happy early Christmas gift I guess


----------



## Vanlovpurse

I am excited to share my first Chanel piece. Classic card holder in black and GHW.


----------



## mzbaglady1

daisyjane98 said:


> Absolutely stunning! What boutique/city did you find this in? So difficult to find in Toronto!


King of Prussia PA. The store was a stand alone beauty store. The black color came to the stand alone Chanel boutique.


----------



## Pursecake

daisyjane98 said:


> Absolutely stunning! What boutique/city did you find this in? So difficult to find in Toronto!



Honestly everything is so hard to find in Toronto 
Constantly ignored at the Yorkdale Chanel too


----------



## sparklywacky

Another one - scored a black mini flap with silver hardware from 21B!


----------



## kairuna

Technically last month’s purchases. A new-to-me 18s pink flap cardholder from ff! I’ve come to realize that even though I like caviar better on bags, I prefer lambskin for slgs. It came with the full set including original box, dust bag, auth. card, camellia, even the tags that have the old prices 




Color compared to 21s pink. It’s similar in the 





Also got the holiday moisture gift set


----------



## Bridgidu

End of year is time for accessories lol. Finally received my camel and pink stole, as they were reserved half year ago…


----------



## lemonadee

sherrysi said:


> Wow do I get to become the first one on this Dec thread?!
> 
> My 2 new purchases from 22C:
> View attachment 5263165
> 
> Pink (NG123) flap cardholder: I would say it's a quite saturated, true pink - not coral, not purple, not very light
> View attachment 5263168
> 
> Just in case anyone's interested, it was made in France and it still comes with an authentication card
> View attachment 5263174
> 
> 
> Also a pair of heart pendant earrings:
> View attachment 5263175


made in france for card holders are really rare. I got the same color in 22c for the flat card holder and it was made in spain. Quality was not what I expected (but im in love with the color so no excuse to return it) !


----------



## midori_bluez

Didn’t manage to get the Caramel C19 from 21K Collection, got the Beige one from the 22C Collection instead  
Took the last Pearl Crush WOC in Grey available from the boutique too


----------



## Skylover

Mine!!!!!


----------



## Eva_x

Well, everyone said not to go white, but the heart wants what it wants and I really couldn't resist this pre-loved iridescent ivory medium classic flap with champagne gold hardware. I'll be saving it for very special occasions, but it's so freaking gorgeous when I saw it I just knew I needed it in my collection.


----------



## sherrysi

lemonadee said:


> made in france for card holders are really rare. I got the same color in 22c for the flat card holder and it was made in spain. Quality was not what I expected (but im in love with the color so no excuse to return it) !


Oh really? I haven't noticed before. Is there a consistent trend in terms of quality among France, Italy and Spain?


----------



## flyingfree27

This will probably be the one and only boy in my life. Never liked the boy until this came out - everything else is history. Chanel constantly surprises me about myself


----------



## Anysia

Bridgidu said:


> End of year is time for accessories lol. Finally received my camel and pink stole, as they were reserved half year ago…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264679
> View attachment 5264690
> View attachment 5264681
> View attachment 5264682
> View attachment 5264683
> View attachment 5264684


Nice purchases   have you ever bought a Chanel scrunchie before? I like their hair accessory  is it from the current season?


----------



## misspakie

I just got the small beige clair with GHW but keep thinking about the white classic small with GHW. Should I keep this or go for the white?


----------



## miss_mandee

misspakie said:


> I just got the small beige clair with GHW but keep thinking about the white classic small with GHW. Should I keep this or go for the white?



Without knowing anything about you (i.e. what you have in your collections, how often you buy bags, your wardrobe, how much disposable income you have), I think you should get the white CF since you are questioning your current purchase.

However, the beige is GORGEOUS and its so hard to get nowadays!


----------



## step2005

Treated myself for a personal milestone. My 12 Pro Max only fits diagonally but it’s usually in my pockets or hands anyway.


----------



## luxefind

Pursecake said:


> Honestly everything is so hard to find in Toronto
> Constantly ignored at the Yorkdale Chanel too



I'm boycotting the Yorkdale Chanel. Their SAs never reply and are just flat out unhelpful.


----------



## Kookiliz

A classic in everyone’s collection, my new to me jumbo classic flap in black caviar with gold hardware, c.2015. A full set in impeccable condition, I think it’s been used a handful of times in the last 6 years. I swear it still smells like the Chanel store!


----------



## danielledotgif

I popped into a boutique yesterday just to take a peek around and the SA brought this out from the back. I literally gasped when I saw it!

I love the style of the 19 bag (I have the smaller size with the gold hardware), mixed metals, and chains, and I pretty much wear all black every day. I always felt like the classic flaps, especially quilted, were a little too feminine for my style, but the chunky chain on this one adds just enough edge for this to fit into my wardrobe.

22C flap bag AS1353
Black lambskin with light gold hardware


----------



## kytsirk

Felt like I had to wait forever for the boy to come in my perfect combo but he’s finally here  Also got the holiday packaging and the new cotton classic flap dustbag!


----------



## LemonDrop

My hubby got me a black curvy case in 2019 for my birthday. It was my first Chanel SLG ever.  This year I was able to find a raspberry one. This might be a new tradition for me.


----------



## geenebeene

I LOVE tweed minis. When my SA offered her to me, I had to bring her home. She's a perfect combination of ivory, grey, white, black with speck of green and burgundy. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## flyingfree27

geenebeene said:


> I LOVE tweed minis. When my SA offered her to me, I had to bring her home. She's a perfect combination of ivory, grey, white, black with speck of green and burgundy. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5266000


This is gorgeous. Could you please share close up of the tweed? My concern is the white and high maintenance required.


----------



## geenebeene

flyingfree27 said:


> This is gorgeous. Could you please share close up of the tweed? My concern is the white and high maintenance required.


Thank you very much! This definitely isn't for everyday use.  But I am pretty careful with my bags in general that I think I'll be OK with occasional usage (fingers crossed).  Here are some pictures of the tweed close up and under flap in case you're wondering about the leather color.


----------



## flyingfree27

geenebeene said:


> Thank you very much! This definitely isn't for everyday use.  But I am pretty careful with my bags in general that I think I'll be OK with occasional usage (fingers crossed).  Here are some pictures of the tweed close up and under flap in case you're wondering about the leather color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266282
> View attachment 5266283


Thank you!! White is my favourite colour and this is such a gorgeous white tweed bag! I love to keep my bags pristine and need to think about whether the white lambskin would make me too fearful to enjoy the bag. Thanks for the pictures and congrats on getting such a beauty!


----------



## sjofaye

geenebeene said:


> Thank you very much! This definitely isn't for everyday use.  But I am pretty careful with my bags in general that I think I'll be OK with occasional usage (fingers crossed).  Here are some pictures of the tweed close up and under flap in case you're wondering about the leather color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266282
> View attachment 5266283


This is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## flyingfree27

geenebeene said:


> Thank you very much! This definitely isn't for everyday use.  But I am pretty careful with my bags in general that I think I'll be OK with occasional usage (fingers crossed).  Here are some pictures of the tweed close up and under flap in case you're wondering about the leather color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266282
> View attachment 5266283



Could you also please share the style code? TIA!


----------



## geenebeene

sjofaye said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you very much! My SA knows I’m a tweed gal so whenever her store receives the tweed, she always texts me. I’m just so grateful to have this in my Chanel family.


----------



## geenebeene

flyingfree27 said:


> Could you also please share the style code? TIA!


Here you go~ Hope you're able to find one.


----------



## monkyjib

geenebeene said:


> Thank you very much! This definitely isn't for everyday use.  But I am pretty careful with my bags in general that I think I'll be OK with occasional usage (fingers crossed).  Here are some pictures of the tweed close up and under flap in case you're wondering about the leather color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266282
> View attachment 5266283


The fabric detail is amazing. Such a special piece. Congrats on finding this beauty!


----------



## geenebeene

monkyjib said:


> The fabric detail is amazing. Such a special piece. Congrats on finding this beauty!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Coach Superfan

Skylover said:


> Mine!!!!!


Is this the one with the expandable interior sections? I haven't been able to find info on it. If so, what is it called and price?


----------



## Skylover

Coach Superfan said:


> Is this the one with the expandable interior sections? I haven't been able to find info on it. If so, what is it called and price?


It is called “like a wallet”. S$6750


----------



## boarbb




----------



## chanelxci

Bridgidu said:


> End of year is time for accessories lol. Finally received my camel and pink stole, as they were reserved half year ago…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264679
> View attachment 5264690
> View attachment 5264681
> View attachment 5264682
> View attachment 5264683
> View attachment 5264684


I'm trying to find the scarf  do you know if they have anymore?


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Oops I did it again LOL


----------



## Kookiliz

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Oops I did it again LOL


Beautiful colour! Love


----------



## noreen_uk

adding these two to my collection
the wrapping is beautiful


----------



## Pursecake

luxefind said:


> I'm boycotting the Yorkdale Chanel. Their SAs never reply and are just flat out unhelpful.



Yorkville is way too far from me to do the first come first serve thing.  I was also told they don't do waitlists for the rectangular mini and to just line up at 4am during launch day lmao.  I know they get them cuz my friend's a vip and they texted her when they had shipment in.  I wonder why i still buy this brand most days.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

boarbb said:


> View attachment 5267404


Very beautiful bags, congrats! And the LV logomania scarf is in such a gorgeous color, I love it!!!


----------



## Pursecake

sparklywacky said:


> Another one - scored a black mini flap with silver hardware from 21B!
> 
> View attachment 5264457
> 
> View attachment 5264458



I can only pick one... debating GHW or Silver.... i can get silver whenever (friend is willing to sell me hers) but gold is so pretty... (i also have another bag with ghw) so maybe i should mix it up?


----------



## umamanikam

My to me Christmas gift


----------



## trf

Bought these on sale at Saks this weekend for $495


----------



## motled

Thanks to sparklywacky for telling me about this post. Here is my December purchase. I am so happy to have this one. Black lambskin medium cF with ghw. Made in France and just lovely. Came with a Lagerfeld dustbag. Last month, I heard they were doing away with these but both of my cFs in November and December came with the Lagerfeld dustbags. I also heard SAs were removing plastic seals off front closures and not including product tags but I got everything as usual. Loving lambskin cFs so much! ❤


----------



## sequoia

A big shout out to @nat74 and here she is! Been thinking about adding a square mini for awhile..


----------



## kashr

geenebeene said:


> I LOVE tweed minis. When my SA offered her to me, I had to bring her home. She's a perfect combination of ivory, grey, white, black with speck of green and burgundy. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5266000


This is absolutely beautiful! I’m in love and it’s not even mines! Lol congrats


----------



## nat74

sequoia said:


> A big shout out to @nat74 and here she is! Been thinking about adding a square mini for awhile..
> View attachment 5268172


She looks beautiful and perfecto! Congrats!!!


----------



## sequoia

nat74 said:


> She looks beautiful and perfecto! Congrats!!!


Thanks so much again!


----------



## brandonsmith91

mzbaglady1 said:


> Early Christmas and birthday gift. Right now I'm still trying to figure out the name of this pink. And this was purchased from the Chanel stand alone beauty store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263254
> View attachment 5263255
> View attachment 5263256
> View attachment 5263257



They all looks amazing


----------



## geenebeene

kashr said:


> This is absolutely beautiful! I’m in love and it’s not even mines! Lol congrats


Thank you very much! ❤


----------



## flyingfree27

geenebeene said:


> Thank you very much! ❤



Please share a mod shot when you do get a chance! I’m trying hard not to text my SA about it as I’m afraid I’ll be over my bag limit for this month since I’m still waiting on other bags. However I do find it so pretty that I still ogle at the photos every day.  I’m still looking for my first tweed bag. If you ever do find it convenient, please share pictures of your tweed collection! You must have an amazing tweed collection!


----------



## geenebeene

flyingfree27 said:


> Please share a mod shot when you do get a chance! I’m trying hard not to text my SA about it as I’m afraid I’ll be over my bag limit for this month since I’m still waiting on other bags. However I do find it so pretty that I still ogle at the photos every day.  I’m still looking for my first tweed bag. If you ever do find it convenient, please share pictures of your tweed collection! You must have an amazing tweed collection!


I will upload some mod shots when I return home from traveling. I only just started out on my tweed collection and hence only have three for now. I'll upload a photo of those as well. I'll definitely be adding more from upcoming collections and very eager to find out what I'd be bringing home next.  
I do hope you find that perfect tweed soon and please do share a photo of the bag you are waiting on.  It's always fun to look at what others are adding to their collection.


----------



## bluebird03

I thought I was done when I purchased my CF and WOC but I was wrong!!


----------



## sednuf

omg I m pretty sure I got the same one last week. I m confused about the size but mine was $5500.. Is this considered the large? and then my SA called me for the classic flap. So I got that too.


sleeplessinseattle said:


> I thought I was done when I purchased my CF and WOC but I was wrong!!
> 
> View attachment 5268448


----------



## JenJBS

sequoia said:


> A big shout out to @nat74 and here she is! Been thinking about adding a square mini for awhile..
> View attachment 5268172



It's stunning!    Can I ask what the official/Chanel name of this color is?


----------



## bluebird03

sednuf said:


> omg I m pretty sure I got the same one last week. I m confused about the size but mine was $5500.. Is this considered the large? and then my SA called me for the classic flap. So I got that too.


Mine says large on the tag but i don’t believe it’s a large I paid $5000


----------



## sequoia

JenJBS said:


> It's stunning!    Can I ask what the official/Chanel name of this color is?


@JenJBS, thank you! Not sure the official name but the code for this mini is:
A35200 B06640 NF623


----------



## JenJBS

sequoia said:


> @JenJBS, thank you! Not sure the official name but the code for this mini is:
> A35200 B06640 NF623



Thank you! Much appreciated!


----------



## MinimalLuxe3

Got my holy grail small black CF today! It's honestly the best bag in my collection! I have classic flaps in every size and small takes the gold! Also really happy to have gotten the holiday wrapping and the old microfiber dust bag!   since I recently got the 22C medium light beige CF too I think I'm done for a bit!


----------



## nashpoo

21k light purple lamby!


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

step2005 said:


> Treated myself for a personal milestone. My 12 Pro Max only fits diagonally but it’s usually in my pockets or hands anyway.



I didn't know that the vanity Cases were still available. Please can you post the product code?


----------



## step2005

sweetlikechocolate said:


> I didn't know that the vanity Cases were still available. Please can you post the product code?


It's 22C AP1341 Y33352 C3906


----------



## steffiele

My christmas gift to myself! The color is so stunning.
Iridescent woc.


----------



## ilovelions8

Loving my new WOC!


----------



## apple255

I'm still waiting for the 2021 holiday packaging to arrive in my local store before making a purchase


----------



## nat74

apple255 said:


> I'm still waiting for the 2021 holiday packaging to arrive in my local store before making a purchase


I know how you feel! My sweet SA is sending me this holiday packaging without any purchases.


----------



## MinimalLuxe3

nat74 said:


> I know how you feel! My sweet SA is sending me this holiday packaging without any purchases.
> 
> View attachment 5269841


 My goodness what a nice SA! THAT has to be the result of loyalty and kindness!


----------



## Ella C

Hi tPF! I have a big birthday tomorrow and I just picked up this at FedEx! Over the last couple of months I’ve sold off a bunch of bags I didn’t love or use, and bought my dream bag — a reissue 226 so black!! ❤️❤️❤️

It’s from 19k. I got it preloved but in new condition with full set and plastic sticker intact from Vluxestyle. The receipt was just a photocopy and price and bag details were whited out, strangely (not very useful). I’m also surprised it came in a plain black fabric bag. Is that perhaps normal for so black since it’s seasonal?

I have a black 225 with ghw that I bought in Cannes some years ago. Was looking for 226 that time but they didn’t have it, and I got the 225. I love and have used that bag more than any other, but was still longing for an everyday size. And since I’m not a rhw lady, all black it is!

Will for sure get it authenticated, even though it feels and looks authentic to me. Vluxestyle sent along an Entrupy COA, but I’ve read a lot of bad reviews about Entrupy here at tPF so def want a second (human) opinion. I will go with Etinceler since Vluxestyle accepts Etinceler, Leather Surgeon and Entrupy only.

I’ve wrapped it back up and now it’s waiting in my closet for tomorrow. Yay!!! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## sorberry

A small black caviar bag and a Gabrielle backpack have been on my Chanel wishlist for a while but everytime I popped into the shop, I left empty handed.

Got super lucky and finally checked both these items off my wishlist this month! Went to several boutiques and was told the “Like a Wallet” mini had sold out on the first day of launch but luckily, my Chanel store restocked just 1 black one and my new SA was able to keep it on hold for me!

A few days later, I messaged my SA asking her to keep an eye out for the Gabrielle backpack and a couple hours later, she replies saying they had just gotten a shipment in! Definitely did not expect to pick up two bags in a week, but I’m not complaining (already took both out for a spin and I’m in love with both of them!) Luckily I just sold off a Chanel bag so the damage is not too bad 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Tryingtobegood

I didn’t even know the mini pouch was available in this colour! I don’t wear enough light colours/pastels to justify two light pink flaps…so this was a nice little compromise/treat. Took a comparison shot with my 21s flap…I’m pretty pink-ed out for the foreseeable future


----------



## Sylly

My newest addition, a extra mini coco handle in metallic blue. 
the first picture is in direct sunlight, and you can see the metallic shifts, and the second pictures is in indirect light, where it looks like a brighter blue


----------



## Newbie2016

Sylly said:


> My newest addition, a extra mini coco handle in metallic blue.
> the first picture is in direct sunlight, and you can see the metallic shifts, and the second pictures is in indirect light, where it looks like a brighter blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270570
> View attachment 5270571



Love this color...wish they had released a classic flap in it...


----------



## sparklywacky

Sylly said:


> My newest addition, a extra mini coco handle in metallic blue.
> the first picture is in direct sunlight, and you can see the metallic shifts, and the second pictures is in indirect light, where it looks like a brighter blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270570
> View attachment 5270571


I love the slim bandeau you paired your beautiful bag with! Great match!


----------



## chnl.luv

sorberry said:


> A small black caviar bag and a Gabrielle backpack have been on my Chanel wishlist for a while but everytime I popped into the shop, I left empty handed.
> 
> Got super lucky and finally checked both these items off my wishlist this month! Went to several boutiques and was told the “Like a Wallet” mini had sold out on the first day of launch but luckily, my Chanel store restocked just 1 black one and my new SA was able to keep it on hold for me!
> 
> A few days later, I messaged my SA asking her to keep an eye out for the Gabrielle backpack and a couple hours later, she replies saying they had just gotten a shipment in! Definitely did not expect to pick up two bags in a week, but I’m not complaining (already took both out for a spin and I’m in love with both of them!) Luckily I just sold off a Chanel bag so the damage is not too bad
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5269927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5269928


May I ask what the style name is called for the small caviar?


----------



## fschan

sparklywacky said:


> This just in - pearl crush mini square!
> 
> View attachment 5263329
> 
> View attachment 5263330


I just got a call from Vegas that my black rectangle is ready!!!  This is the bag I fell in love with and hoped it to be my first Chanel, but I happened to find another one 2 days ago that I picked up!


----------



## fschan

Soooo...I had a black rectangle pearl crush on reserve and my friend got a call hers was ready a few days ago.  I fell in love with the hardware the first time I saw it, and knew I wanted it as my first Chanel.  We reserved them around the same time, so I was hoping mine was coming up too.  Fast forward a few days, decided to pop into Nordstrom Seattle to look at mini's and saw this beauty on display!  I knew I had to have it so had hubby pick it up for me!  She was worth every penny and I'm absolutely infatuated with looking at it!  It really is My Perfect Mini!!!


----------



## sorberry

chnl.luv said:


> May I ask what the style name is called for the small caviar?



I believe it’s called the “like a wallet” mini flap bag. The ref is AS3002B0728594305


----------



## Jkbaglover

I finally got the cardholder I wanted after looking since the summer! I never saw it in store and SAs never got back to me after exchanging numbers... but then I met a friendly SA who texted me when she saw it and I was finally able to buy it


----------



## Sylly

Newbie2016 said:


> Love this color...wish they had released a classic flap in it...


Yes indeed. There was a metallic navy medium a few years ago, and I always wished I had been able to get it at the time.


----------



## thatgirlyu

Love my new boy in light grey ❤️


----------



## c25519bg

After months of searching, I finally picked up my vintage classic flap (medium) just now! She's a 0 series and my first vintage. Searched high and low for a 0 series vintage as I want a bag that's produced around the year I was born (for sentimentality LOL).

This beauty is 34/33 years old and despite the expected signs of usage, still looks and feels amazing! It's incredible how well-made the bag is. It's also a bonus that she's one of the uncommon pieces stamped with 'MADE IN FRANCE COCO'. Sorry for spamming with photos, but she's just so beautiful!


----------



## MinimalLuxe3

jk00k1e said:


> After months of searching, I finally picked up my vintage classic flap (medium) just now! She's a 0 series and my first vintage. Searched high and low for a 0 series vintage as I want a bag that's produced around the year I was born (for sentimentality LOL).
> 
> This beauty is 34/33 years old and despite the expected signs of usage, still looks and feels amazing! It's incredible how well-made the bag is. It's also a bonus that she's one of the uncommon pieces stamped with 'MADE IN FRANCE COCO'. Sorry for spamming with photos, but she's just so beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 5271928
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271934
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271929
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271930
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271931


My goodness you wouldn't believe how long I stared at this photo before this reply  she is PERFECTION ON ANOTHER LEVEL! Huge congratulations to you! Looks like she's a full set, too? Wow.... I hope you never EVER let this beauty go and treat her well! ❤️


----------



## c25519bg

Leah3 said:


> My goodness you wouldn't believe how long I stared at this photo before this reply  she is PERFECTION ON ANOTHER LEVEL! Huge congratulations to you! Looks like she's a full set, too? Wow.... I hope you never EVER let this beauty go and treat her well! ❤



Thank you so much!    I can't believe how lucky I am with the bag. Her previous owner(s) must have taken very good care of her. She's almost a full set; didn't come with booklet, receipt. And I'm not too sure if the box is the original box that came with the bag because I rarely see white Chanel boxes, besides the ones from 31, Rue Cambon..?


----------



## MinimalLuxe3

jk00k1e said:


> Thank you so much!    I can't believe how lucky I am with the bag. Her previous owner(s) must have taken very good care of her. She's almost a full set; didn't come with booklet, receipt. And I'm not too sure if the box is the original box that came with the bag because I rarely see white Chanel boxes, besides the ones from 31, Rue Cambon..?



Well honestly from the original parts I bet you have everything you need (authenticity card and dust bag)! Even if the box isn't the original, it will be great to have in the future I'm sure! Congrats again! Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## chrissiewong

Did an impulsive purchase and picked up a necklace and an ear cuff. Now I am wondering if I should get a bag before 2021 ends…


----------



## asta922

Bridgidu said:


> End of year is time for accessories lol. Finally received my camel and pink stole, as they were reserved half year ago…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264679
> View attachment 5264690
> View attachment 5264681
> View attachment 5264682
> View attachment 5264683
> View attachment 5264684


Hello, for the vanity bag which store did you buy at? Thx!


----------



## pugfan92

It’s beginning to look a lot like Christmas 

small Chanel 19 in light orange. It looks more like a salmon pink to me. What do you guys think? Is this orange or pink?


----------



## sparklywacky

pugfan92 said:


> It’s beginning to look a lot like Christmas
> 
> small Chanel 19 in light orange. It looks more like a salmon pink to me. What do you guys think? Is this orange or pink?


I would say coral.


----------



## Meko99

In love with this woc ,havent unbox this baby just waiting for Xmas


----------



## celesteyg

Wanted to add a red Chanel piece. This seasons red is beautiful


----------



## flyingfree27

Who would have thought that my dream bag was something so out of the box  This little wooden box/bag had me thinking about it almost every day ever since the first leaks of it. Yes, it gets so obsessive when it comes to wanting something really bad. Oddly enough, when I saw it as a display piece for the first time in person - a wave of calmness soon swept over the initial excitement in me. It wasn’t quite what I expected myself to feel when my dream bag is in front of me. Perhaps because I’ve studied so many pictures of it that it felt all too familiar. Like I already knew it inside out and that it had to be mine, someday, somehow - you betta. My SA must have felt that for her to go through what she did for me to get this.

Coincidentally, I was able to visit her just two days ago to browse some fine jewellery and this particular display piece again (when it was not allowed to be sold yet). I already treated it like it was my baby, placing it ever so gently back onto one of the highest shelves in the store after viewing, muttering, “I hope nobody else touches it.”

Fast forward to today, I was uncontactable for half an hour when my SA tried to call me that she had this for me, the “battle” among SAs was getting intense as it was apparently a hot item. We both agreed that my visit two days ago really paid off, because I was so committed to this piece then - for her to have held onto it with faith for me.

I happily picked up a necklace as well. The chain of this pink gold necklace glistens beautifully! Thanks for reading my story!


----------



## Tuned83

flyingfree27 said:


> Who would have thought that my dream bag was something so out of the box  This little wooden box/bag had me thinking about it almost every day ever since the first leaks of it. Yes, it gets so obsessive when it comes to wanting something really bad. Oddly enough, when I saw it as a display piece for the first time in person - a wave of calmness soon swept over the initial excitement in me. It wasn’t quite what I expected myself to feel when my dream bag is in front of me. Perhaps because I’ve studied so many pictures of it that it felt all too familiar. Like I already knew it inside out and that it had to be mine, someday, somehow - you betta. My SA must have felt that for her to go through what she did for me to get this.
> 
> Coincidentally, I was able to visit her just two days ago to browse some fine jewellery and this particular display piece again (when it was not allowed to be sold yet). I already treated it like it was my baby, placing it ever so gently back onto one of the highest shelves in the store after viewing, muttering, “I hope nobody else touches it.”
> 
> Fast forward to today, I was uncontactable for half an hour when my SA tried to call me that she had this for me, the “battle” among SAs was getting intense as it was apparently a hot item. We both agreed that my visit two days ago really paid off, because I was so committed to this piece then - for her to have held onto it with faith for me.
> 
> I happily picked up a necklace as well. The chain of this pink gold necklace glistens beautifully! Thanks for reading my story!
> 
> View attachment 5272605


We need more pictures of your new bag surely! Please post more when you can. Thanks


----------



## Sa_Sa




----------



## Lookelou

flyingfree27 said:


> Who would have thought that my dream bag was something so out of the box  This little wooden box/bag had me thinking about it almost every day ever since the first leaks of it. Yes, it gets so obsessive when it comes to wanting something really bad. Oddly enough, when I saw it as a display piece for the first time in person - a wave of calmness soon swept over the initial excitement in me. It wasn’t quite what I expected myself to feel when my dream bag is in front of me. Perhaps because I’ve studied so many pictures of it that it felt all too familiar. Like I already knew it inside out and that it had to be mine, someday, somehow - you betta. My SA must have felt that for her to go through what she did for me to get this.
> 
> Coincidentally, I was able to visit her just two days ago to browse some fine jewellery and this particular display piece again (when it was not allowed to be sold yet). I already treated it like it was my baby, placing it ever so gently back onto one of the highest shelves in the store after viewing, muttering, “I hope nobody else touches it.”
> 
> Fast forward to today, I was uncontactable for half an hour when my SA tried to call me that she had this for me, the “battle” among SAs was getting intense as it was apparently a hot item. We both agreed that my visit two days ago really paid off, because I was so committed to this piece then - for her to have held onto it with faith for me.
> 
> I happily picked up a necklace as well. The chain of this pink gold necklace glistens beautifully! Thanks for reading my story!
> 
> View attachment 5272605


UNBELIEVABLE!  It is STUNNING.  I didnt think i was a fan of "wood" bags, but this is such a cool statement bag- you have set me straight!!!...please post photos when you wear it so we can see how you style it.  Congratulations, I think your patience paid off!


----------



## Raktasa

chrissiewong said:


> Did an impulsive purchase and picked up a necklace and an ear cuff. Now I am wondering if I should get a bag before 2021 ends…
> 
> View attachment 5271956


Gorgeous! Would you mind PMing me the location this was purchased? I'm on the hunt for the necklace but it's sold out online.


----------



## purseaddict2021

sorberry said:


> A small black caviar bag and a Gabrielle backpack have been on my Chanel wishlist for a while but everytime I popped into the shop, I left empty handed.
> 
> Got super lucky and finally checked both these items off my wishlist this month! Went to several boutiques and was told the “Like a Wallet” mini had sold out on the first day of launch but luckily, my Chanel store restocked just 1 black one and my new SA was able to keep it on hold for me!
> 
> A few days later, I messaged my SA asking her to keep an eye out for the Gabrielle backpack and a couple hours later, she replies saying they had just gotten a shipment in! Definitely did not expect to pick up two bags in a week, but I’m not complaining (already took both out for a spin and I’m in love with both of them!) Luckily I just sold off a Chanel bag so the damage is not too bad
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5269927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5269928


How do you like your Gab backpack? I got Gab hobo bag and thinking if I should keep it. Definitely out of my comfort zone style lol


----------



## flyingfree27

Tuned83 said:


> We need more pictures of your new bag surely! Please post more when you can. Thanks





Lookelou said:


> UNBELIEVABLE!  It is STUNNING.  I didnt think i was a fan of "wood" bags, but this is such a cool statement bag- you have set me straight!!!...please post photos when you wear it so we can see how you style it.  Congratulations, I think your patience paid off!


Thank you both! Yes I will post more of this bag when I get a chance! Never knew I would take to wooden bags as well! Chanel always has its magical way of helping me to discover new likes!


----------



## 1LV

New to me.  Think I’m going to enjoy this one.


----------



## pugfan92

sparklywacky said:


> I would say coral.



Coral is a type of pink so I will take that haha


----------



## ka3na20

flyingfree27 said:


> Who would have thought that my dream bag was something so out of the box  This little wooden box/bag had me thinking about it almost every day ever since the first leaks of it. Yes, it gets so obsessive when it comes to wanting something really bad. Oddly enough, when I saw it as a display piece for the first time in person - a wave of calmness soon swept over the initial excitement in me. It wasn’t quite what I expected myself to feel when my dream bag is in front of me. Perhaps because I’ve studied so many pictures of it that it felt all too familiar. Like I already knew it inside out and that it had to be mine, someday, somehow - you betta. My SA must have felt that for her to go through what she did for me to get this.
> 
> Coincidentally, I was able to visit her just two days ago to browse some fine jewellery and this particular display piece again (when it was not allowed to be sold yet). I already treated it like it was my baby, placing it ever so gently back onto one of the highest shelves in the store after viewing, muttering, “I hope nobody else touches it.”
> 
> Fast forward to today, I was uncontactable for half an hour when my SA tried to call me that she had this for me, the “battle” among SAs was getting intense as it was apparently a hot item. We both agreed that my visit two days ago really paid off, because I was so committed to this piece then - for her to have held onto it with faith for me.
> 
> I happily picked up a necklace as well. The chain of this pink gold necklace glistens beautifully! Thanks for reading my story!
> 
> View attachment 5272605



I know how much you like this bag and Im so happy you got it!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## sorberry

purseaddict2021 said:


> How do you like your Gab backpack? I got Gab hobo bag and thinking if I should keep it. Definitely out of my comfort zone style lol



I love it because it’s so casual but also kinda edgy with the diff colored chains! It’s so easy to wear and fits a lot too~ Def recommend if you’re looking for a carefree bag!


----------



## Eva_x

Picked up this little compact wallet to fit inside medium bags and leave space for extra room.  I actually wanted the classic style but this just caught my attention and I knew I liked it better. This was my first time actually buying from a boutique and it was such a lovely experience! Staff were wonderful


----------



## sparklywacky

Eva_x said:


> Picked up this little compact wallet to fit inside medium bags and leave space for extra room.  I actually wanted the classic style but this just caught my attention and I knew I liked it better. This was my first time actually buying from a boutique and it was such a lovely experience! Staff were wonderful
> View attachment 5273245


I love the color!


----------



## flyingfree27

ka3na20 said:


> I know how much you like this bag and Im so happy you got it!! Congratulations!!!


Omg now I want the round one too. Someone please knock some sense into me. Only concern is how faint hearted my SA and hubby would be. I never really did consider the round one until now and couldn’t quite figure out why. Now it seems clearer - I can’t get enough of the rectangular, so the round one is the perfect answer. Now that’s what’s been missing. I’ll take some time to consider but please feel to talk me out of it. Not to mention it’s of course another USD 12k. 

The perfect duo in my mind - photos from RED


----------



## DearHaayet

jk00k1e said:


> After months of searching, I finally picked up my vintage classic flap (medium) just now! She's a 0 series and my first vintage. Searched high and low for a 0 series vintage as I want a bag that's produced around the year I was born (for sentimentality LOL).
> 
> This beauty is 34/33 years old and despite the expected signs of usage, still looks and feels amazing! It's incredible how well-made the bag is. It's also a bonus that she's one of the uncommon pieces stamped with 'MADE IN FRANCE COCO'. Sorry for spamming with photos, but she's just so beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 5271928
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271934
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271929
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271930
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271931


It is GORGEOUS and in such good quality.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

sparklywacky said:


> Another one - scored a black mini flap with silver hardware from 21B!
> 
> View attachment 5264457
> 
> View attachment 5264458



So pretty!  I am jealous.  Enjoy your baby.


----------



## motled

flyingfree27 said:


> Omg now I want the round one too. Someone please knock some sense into me. Only concern is how faint hearted my SA and hubby would be. I never really did consider the round one until now and couldn’t quite figure out why. Now it seems clearer - I can’t get enough of the rectangular, so the round one is the perfect answer. Now that’s what’s been missing. I’ll take some time to consider but please feel to talk me out of it. Not to mention it’s of course another USD 12k.
> 
> The perfect duo in my mind - photos from RED
> 
> View attachment 5273309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273311


Let’s delve into your thought process more.. Would the round addition be just an add to a collection to sit in a case somewhere or on a prominent pedestal or lighted shelf? Or do you plan to wear both bags?  If you plan to wear, do you plan to wear them with the same outfits or do you think you would distinguish them for different activities/destinations? Or perhaps you kind of want a backup but not get two of the exact same bag? Inquiring minds..


----------



## flyingfree27

motled said:


> Let’s delve into your thought process more.. Would the round addition be just an add to a collection to sit in a case somewhere or on a prominent pedestal or lighted shelf? Or do you plan to wear both bags?  If you plan to wear, do you plan to wear them with the same outfits or do you think you would distinguish them for different activities/destinations? Or perhaps you kind of want a backup but not get two of the exact same bag? Inquiring minds..


That’s a great question and thanks so much for asking. Never really thought about why I want the round one too. I imagine it would also be a great collector’s piece and the round shape is cute and unique too. I haven’t really liked round bags before, but this is very different. I just showed my husband the wooden bag and he was sold. He said he likes it and is all for the round one too if I can get it. He studied it for a long moment and said “It’s not a bag.”  I chuckled and agreed - it’s more like a box with a chain. A Chanel that my young curious boys would be most interested to fiddle with (and hence I have to keep it out of their sight).

I think we see it as something that will age beautifully (no worries about structural loss!) for us to pass down to our two boys. It’s hard to imagine any of my other leather bags being of interest to them. I would love to have a piece from a brand I hold so dearly to give to each of my two boys. Thanks for asking because I only just realised this as I was typing.


----------



## motled

flyingfree27 said:


> That’s a great question and thanks so much for asking. Never really thought about why I want the round one too. I imagine it would also be a great collector’s piece and the round shape is cute and unique too. I haven’t really liked round bags before, but this is very different. I just showed my husband the wooden bag and he was sold. He said he likes it and is all for the round one too if I can get it. He studied it for a long moment and said “It’s not a bag.”  I chuckled and agreed - it’s more like a box with a chain. A Chanel that my young curious boys would be most interested to fiddle with (and hence I have to keep it out of their sight).
> 
> I think we see it as something that will age beautifully (no worries about structural loss!) for us to pass down to our two boys. It’s hard to imagine any of my other leather bags being of interest to them. I would love to have a piece from a brand I hold so dearly to give to each of my two boys. Thanks for asking because I only just realised this as I was typing.


Those are the best reasons to get a bag. Nothing better than legacy, love, and family.  And you are blessed to have a husband with great taste!  Good luck; not that you need it - it appears to me that luck is on your side. I am eager to see the pics of your new round wooden Chanel my friend! ❤️


----------



## flyingfree27

motled said:


> Those are the best reasons to get a bag. Nothing better than legacy, love, and family.  And you are blessed to have a husband with great taste!  Good luck; not that you need it - it appears to me that luck is on your side. I am eager to see the pics of your new round wooden Chanel my friend! ❤


Thanks! I need all the luck! It’s really difficult to get popular items where I live. Have no high hopes of getting it actually but I will have a chat with my amazing SA soon. Thanksss so much to you too!


----------



## Zixi1000

A camellia necklace for all the holiday camellias. Also my Christmas present came early this year - a mini pouch with cute charm!


----------



## flyingfree27

Zixi1000 said:


> A camellia necklace for all the holiday camellias. Also my Christmas present came early this year - a mini pouch with cute charm!
> 
> View attachment 5273472
> View attachment 5273473


So pretty! A few of us has gotten the same camellia necklace this December. I would highly recommend it to others! The price is quite friendly for a fine jewellery item with diamond


----------



## Zixi1000

flyingfree27 said:


> So pretty! A few of us has gotten the same camellia necklace this December. I would highly recommend it to others! The price is quite friendly for a fine jewellery item with diamond



thank you! The camellia necklace is really pretty on and fit for everyday style - my toddler is already eyeing it


----------



## Jenni_Jenn

Unexpectedly fell in love with 22C grey  Bought the grey mini and then my hubby surprised me with the large deauville! Best birthday / Christmas presents ever


----------



## yeeitsvyy

flyingfree27 said:


> So pretty! A few of us has gotten the same camellia necklace this December. I would highly recommend it to others! The price is quite friendly for a fine jewellery item with diamond


Mind if I ask if this is the pink gold  one? It’s beautiful!


----------



## natalia0128

My 22C beige square and matching card case
22c or A I don’t remember.. the newest collection.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

My 19 with reversed hardware arrived today!


----------



## hmily223

Bought a medium Boy bag from a stand-alone boutique without a holiday package, a brooch from Bloomies with a holiday package.


----------



## chaneljunkie2020

Timeless classic clutch


----------



## shopholicgirl

thought I’m done for the year but this came along… my Christmas gift to myself…


----------



## Leejah

My Christmas and birthday gifts. Could not have received the RGHW trendy without @nat74 SA recommendation, thanks again  Sold my LGHW trendy about 2 years and I knew I wanted something to replace it but wasn’t sure what. . then I saw photos of this RGHW stunner and new instantly that this is what I was looking for, unintentional high school musical quote, hahaha. The purple bag has been on my wishlist for about 2 years and I am so happy to add it now before the CF prices get any higher . Thanks for letting me share and Happy Holidays


----------



## LVNewbie79

My first Chanel!  Got a WOC 19.


----------



## chrissiewong

Raktasa said:


> Gorgeous! Would you mind PMing me the location this was purchased? I'm on the hunt for the necklace but it's sold out online.



I am in Hong Kong so it’s not that difficult for me to go in stores and check it out. It’s quite abundant in stock compared to the coco crush line for some reason…

But it’s really nice to have this necklace! I have a VCA GMOP Alhambra and was hesitant to get another “flower” shaped pendant. But so far, no regrets!


----------



## chrissiewong

Zixi1000 said:


> A camellia necklace for all the holiday camellias. Also my Christmas present came early this year - a mini pouch with cute charm!
> 
> View attachment 5273472
> View attachment 5273473



Necklace twin! I originally wanted to get the coco crush necklace - but once I tried on the camellia one, I just know I have to get it.


----------



## lindamirella

May I ask the price of the gold camelia necklace? and does any of you know the price of the ring as well ? 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Marmotte

Received the card and a gift from my SA and got this fabulous brooch today


----------



## flyingfree27

yeeitsvyy said:


> Mind if I ask if this is the pink gold  one? It’s beautiful!


Hi yes it’s the pink gold one. It looks even prettier when worn! Perhaps you can attempt to try it in person!


----------



## flyingfree27

chrissiewong said:


> Necklace twin! I originally wanted to get the coco crush necklace - but once I tried on the camellia one, I just know I have to get it.


Agree! I literally said “wow” when I tried it on. It didn’t catch my eye the first few times when I saw it on display but my SA urged me to try it on first. It is great for stacking with this other white gold one - I took a picture from the new brochure they had. 

I think the coco crush beige gold one would also be nice to get to switch this pink gold one out sometimes if wearing daily. It feels a tad too copper for me sometimes and I actually love the beige gold colour more. However this camellia one wowed me more than the coco crush when trying on.


----------



## Zixi1000

lindamirella said:


> May I ask the price of the gold camelia necklace? and does any of you know the price of the ring as well ?
> Thanks a lot!



the necklace is 2850 and ring is 2650.


----------



## LVjf5

Jenni_Jenn said:


> Unexpectedly fell in love with 22C grey  Bought the grey mini and then my hubby surprised me with the large deauville! Best birthday / Christmas presents ever
> View attachment 5273533
> View attachment 5273534
> 
> May I ask where you got that mini? I’m obsessed and would love one myself. Or even in the light grey I believe they have


----------



## lvlitigator

My new medium!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Got my hands on this navy mini


----------



## Lady Butterfly

Early Merry Christmas  to me!


----------



## cutemitt

Mini Vanity Case with chain in 22C pink caviar...I'm in love


----------



## yeeitsvyy

flyingfree27 said:


> Hi yes it’s the pink gold one. It looks even prettier when worn! Perhaps you can attempt to try it in person!


If only I live close to a boutique then I definitely would! Do you happen to know if it comes in yellow gold? Thanks!!


----------



## LaylaGiXi

hmily223 said:


> Bought a medium Boy bag from a stand-alone boutique without a holiday package, a brooch from Bloomies with a holiday package.



Hi. May I ask product code of the brooch?


----------



## sophiaberry

I made my first Chanel purchase yesterday and I’m over the moon!


----------



## flyingfree27

yeeitsvyy said:


> If only I live close to a boutique then I definitely would! Do you happen to know if it comes in yellow gold? Thanks!!


Nope only pink gold! Yellow gold would be in another slightly dressier design with more diamonds, picture from the website.


----------



## tpm1224

Didn’t think I would add another bag this year, but this was available from the boutique and I snagged it. I couldn’t wait a week to open it ‍♀️


----------



## lvlitigator

One more to end the year! Beige 22C jumbo.


----------



## elledee01

Just picked up this sweetie  the first thing my SA texted me when it came in this morning was “okay you’re going to die when you see this..” hahah


----------



## GAN

Yay I never thought I will be able to get any item on my wish list from this collection ever since the launch, I kinda gave up of securing any item since I did not hear from my SA.  I did my xmas shopping yesterday and decided to pop in Chanel boutique to look at new collection since I have not been to store since 22C launch.  When I met my SA, she said she got me a surprise and rest is history.

Sharing my unexpected loot as I was caught unaware but very happy. This should be my first and last buy from 22C collection. Must save aside money for next collection









Even received a pack of chocolate from my SA. I m so surprised.. I also got myself a pair of earrings. A bit big on me but it does look stunning and I like the 'pearl like sheen's.

This beige color code is NG121
Like to check if there is few beige version for this collection , like light beige and light orange?


----------



## flyingfree27

GAN said:


> Yay I never thought I will be able to get any item on my wish list from this collection ever since the launch, I kinda gave up of securing any item since I did not hear from my SA.  I did my xmas shopping yesterday and decided to pop in Chanel boutique to look at new collection since I have not been to store since 22C launch.  When I met my SA, she said she got me a surprise and rest is history.
> 
> Sharing my unexpected loot as I was caught unaware but very happy. This should be my first and last buy from 22C collection. Must save aside money for next collection
> 
> View attachment 5276150
> View attachment 5276151
> View attachment 5276152
> View attachment 5276153
> View attachment 5276154
> View attachment 5276155
> 
> 
> Even received a pack of chocolate from my SA. I m so surprised.. I also got myself a pair of earrings. A bit big on me but it does look stunning and I like the 'pearl like sheen's.
> 
> This beige color code is NG121
> Like to check if there is few beige version for this collection , like light beige and light orange?


Congrats! It’s very pretty! So if you hadn’t walk into the boutique and happen to meet your SA, you wouldn’t have gotten it?

There is NG120 and NG121 for the beiges this season  NG120 is a lighter pink-toned beige and NG121 leans more yellow but nevertheless just as pretty!


----------



## sexyladyyy

And just when I thought im done this year, this two came along. Here is my white mini square/vanity with pearl crush and the mini reissue camera bag!


----------



## Drdolphin

Here’s a part of my haul for December. I missed three pairs of shoes and a bag. So hard to wait until Christmas to open them. I took the photo before I decorated the tree. Reveal of all of them, not soon enough!


----------



## LVjf5

Lady Butterfly said:


> Early Merry Christmas  to me!
> 
> View attachment 5275176


Absolutely stunning! Are you worried at all about the color and lambskin? That is what’s holding me back from purchasing it.


----------



## GAN

flyingfree27 said:


> Congrats! It’s very pretty! So if you hadn’t walk into the boutique and happen to meet your SA, you wouldn’t have gotten it?
> 
> There is NG120 and NG121 for the beiges this season  NG120 is a lighter pink-toned beige and NG121 leans more yellow but nevertheless just as pretty!


  I guess you are right! If I did not drop by, I doubt I am that lucky to be able to score the beauty. In fact, she told me the bag arrived from shipment yesterday afternoon just about 25 min before I arrive.   I bought quite few pieces from 21K collection and this time, I only expressed my interest in scoring a mini rect or pearl crush in beige as I do not have either this 2 style or color since I heard the beige this time is close to beige claire.  The PI on cf, really pulled me off in getting another cf and I do hope to have something that is like beige this time. Few days back, she did offered me a light orange (which look like beige or peachy pink, maybe that is NG120) but in mini square. As I already have a mini square, I decided to wait for the right style/color I want.  Is NG121 close to classic beige claire color as I also never get to see that classic color in store before.  You scored a very nice items from current collection too! Congrats. 




sexyladyyy said:


> And just when I thought im done this year, this two came along. Here is my white mini square/vanity with pearl crush and the mini reissue camera bag!



Congrats! I love your reissue camera bag. In fact, I have a soft spot for reissue style. is that current 22C collection ? I asked my SA and she told me that is prior seasons. how big is that? It looks roomy and how much can it hold? I am just curious as I never seen this at boutique before. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cool Gal

Got Chanel 19 Small in Caramel Brown from 21K Collection. I’m quite surprised to be able to snatch it from the boutique. It’s sold out everywhere in Paris. Mine could be the last one available.


----------



## pepperpotts24

Got the beige clair flat cardholder and square mini flap this month. Rounding off my 22C purchases with the tweed mini rec and white pearl crush. I think I’m done for now. ☺️


----------



## sexyladyyy

GAN said:


> I guess you are right! If I did not drop by, I doubt I am that lucky to be able to score the beauty. In fact, she told me the bag arrived from shipment yesterday afternoon just about 25 min before I arrive. I bought quite few pieces from 21K collection and this time, I only expressed my interest in scoring a mini rect or pearl crush in beige as I do not have either this 2 style or color since I heard the beige this time is close to beige claire. The PI on cf, really pulled me off in getting another cf and I do hope to have something that is like beige this time. Few days back, she did offered me a light orange (which look like beige or peachy pink, maybe that is NG120) but in mini square. As I already have a mini square, I decided to wait for the right style/color I want. Is NG121 close to classic beige claire color as I also never get to see that classic color in store before. You scored a very nice items from current collection too! Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I love your reissue camera bag. In fact, I have a soft spot for reissue style. is that current 22C collection ? I asked my SA and she told me that is prior seasons. how big is that? It looks roomy and how much can it hold? I am just curious as I never seen this at boutique before. Thanks in advance.


Oh, This is old season, infact, chanel seldom made this if im not mistaken. Just happy to found her. For the size,  can fit my iphone pro max exactly and have room for card holders, lippies, keys


----------



## mslanny

chrissiewong said:


> Did an impulsive purchase and picked up a necklace and an ear cuff. Now I am wondering if I should get a bag before 2021 ends…
> 
> View attachment 5271956


This necklace is pretty! What was the retail price for it?


----------



## yellowpartyhat

I purchased my first chanel which is a black caviar classic flap bag. I noticed the bottom left corner isn’t as puffy as the rest of the bag. Can anyone please let me know if this is normal?


----------



## flyingfree27

yellowpartyhat said:


> I purchased my first chanel which is a black caviar classic flap bag. I noticed the bottom left corner isn’t as puffy as the rest of the bag. Can anyone please let me know if this is normal?


Not normal at all. I would ask for an exchange. Hope you can get one!


----------



## sparklywacky

yellowpartyhat said:


> I purchased my first chanel which is a black caviar classic flap bag. I noticed the bottom left corner isn’t as puffy as the rest of the bag. Can anyone please let me know if this is normal?


It looks deflated and crushed - I would ask for an exchange.


----------



## Trinklets

Thanks to @nat74 I was finally able to get my hands on these.


----------



## twinkleAA

I couldn't resist trying my luck with my SA and she surprised me with this! It's my 12th purchase in 12 months with my SA, whom I met end last year when I restart my journey with Chanel. Love the shade!


----------



## luxsal

Trinklets said:


> Thanks to @nat74 I was finally able to get my hands on these.
> View attachment 5277573


Congrats!! Are these tts?


----------



## debykf

nashpoo said:


> 21k light purple lamby!
> View attachment 5269119
> View attachment 5269120


I love the lilac in lamb! What a showstopper!


----------



## Trinklets

salal04 said:


> Congrats!! Are these tts?



Personally I found them tts, ever so slightly large/just enough wiggle room. Other people seem to find that they ran about 1/2 size big. But I went with my regular size..I like a little bit of room in my sneakers and can easily wear thicker socks if needed. Hope that helps!


----------



## elenachoe

Excited to share my 22c Pink woc 
So pretty ! Even more pretty in person


----------



## luxsal

Trinklets said:


> Personally I found them tts, ever so slightly large/just enough wiggle room. Other people seem to find that they ran about 1/2 size big. But I went with my regular size..I like a little bit of room in my sneakers and can easily wear thicker socks if needed. Hope that helps!


Yes it does! I have wide feet so will stick with TTS. Thank you!


----------



## DB8

Got a bit greedy......


----------



## Sina08

My Christmas gift


----------



## Chanello_ShopGirl

hmily223 said:


> Bought a medium Boy bag from a stand-alone boutique without a holiday package, a brooch from Bloomies with a holiday package.


 
Love this! These are similar to my purchases. Red, chevron, caviar Boy WOC, and the exact same brooch!


----------



## baglici0us

My new tweed Chanel 19


----------



## cptsunnymuffin

Got a coco crush ring in beige gold and a black classic flap wallet. Unfortunately didn't get the Christmas wrapping


----------



## lyxxx035

DB8 said:


> Got a bit greedy......
> 
> View attachment 5278112


Are these LGHW or SHW? 22C? Beautiful!


----------



## ladidalola

hmily223 said:


> Bought a medium Boy bag from a stand-alone boutique without a holiday package, a brooch from Bloomies with a holiday package.


I just bought the same boy bag here in Waikiki ❤️


----------



## anitsirk

Light blue 21K woc. My first time purchasing outside of a boutique, from fashionphile. It said excellent condition but it’s literally brand new with plastic stickers on all the hardware. I got the satisfaction of peeling them all off myself lol. So happy!!


----------



## Llamacorn

My first in person boutique purchase. This purchase was inevitable and I think I am at purse peace!!


----------



## LaylaGiXi

Hi. Can everyone help me. Can people post some suggestions of Chanel hair accessories / bandeaus that you have. If possible, can you include product codes as I am to look for them in a boutique tomorrow. Please. Thank you


----------



## flyingfree27

Got these coco crush earrings and 22C beige mini! Loving the warm-honeyed beige colour. It’s like an old-fashioned vanilla. Kudos to my sweetest SA - she knew I really really wanted the mini and had asked another SA allocated to it. I only found out because I asked why was there a separate receipt for both purchases - this mini was sold under the other SA’s name and my SA said it’s nicer this way. I appreciate how she tries to work in harmony with her team and this mini is a good reminder of such heartwarming journeys. In the spirit of Christmas! Holiday packaging is so beautiful and I’m happy to get the smaller ribbons and camellia with the earrings. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## lindamirella

My one and only Christmas present


----------



## LaylaGiXi

Hi. I'm confused as to when do Chanel use the holiday ribbons and flowers? I purchased something and it came in a standard packaging. Thanks


----------



## kate1988

My beautiful Chanel mini and earrings


----------



## XCCX

I don’t know what took me this long to get this super stunning classic piece!


----------



## Rockysmom

anitsirk said:


> View attachment 5278598
> 
> 
> Light blue 21K woc. My first time purchasing outside of a boutique, from fashionphile. It said excellent condition but it’s literally brand new with plastic stickers on all the hardware. I got the satisfaction of peeling them all off myself lol. So happy!!



Beautiful color and hardware. Congrats!


----------



## Rockysmom

Found this lovely preowned blazer for fab price.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I’ve always wanted a royal blue Chanel bag  Meet my lovely new “Sapphire”. I only have one picture from the store today to attach, as she’s currently all boxed up in the lovely holiday packaging, waiting to be opened  I don’t know the name of this model; her capacity is about the same as my medium classic flap, which is a perfect size for me at the moment  There’s a short top handle like the 19, and a crossbody classic woven chain strap.


----------



## ms_emkay24

My very first in-store purchase. I took this picture and sent it to my husband. I left, went shopping for a little bit to think about this bag and went back to buy it . I think this will be my go-to bag, so I’ll be selling a couple of my Chanels ☺️


----------



## apple255

Merry Christmas to me!
So lucky to get these on the day the store received a shipment


----------



## asta922

apple255 said:


> Merry Christmas to me!
> So lucky to get these on the day the store received a shipment


How does the earrings look is it really big?


----------



## LVjf5

Just received my 22c grey mini! In love . Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## apple255

asta922 said:


> How does the earrings look is it really big?


It is substantial. I haven’t tried them yet but when they show me I’m like ‘wow’. It’s a lot bigger than previous SS season.


----------



## Rockysmom

New to me. Mini caviar blue with silver hardware


----------



## natalia0128

kate1988 said:


> My beautiful Chanel mini and earrings


Bag twin 
Mini square in 22c beige


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Just picked up this Duma backpack. I’ve called over 20 stores trying to locate this backpack, and my SA texted me yesterday night saying she just got one in!


----------



## vivianwynn

Walked into the Bellagio boutique in vegas at the right time & Bought my first mini rectangle and Chanel bag


----------



## vivianwynn

Oop sorry, delete please.


----------



## babypebblezz

Rockysmom said:


> New to me. Mini caviar blue with silver hardware


Love it! How much did you pay?


----------



## Rockysmom

babypebblezz said:


> Love it! How much did you pay?


It was $5k


----------



## bm1

22c gray square mini (thanks to @nat74)


----------



## xaxnstylegrlx

Deleted


----------



## xaxnstylegrlx

Delete


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

Christmas Present from the Hubbie


----------



## itsjudicious

Ella C said:


> Hi tPF! I have a big birthday tomorrow and I just picked up this at FedEx! Over the last couple of months I’ve sold off a bunch of bags I didn’t love or use, and bought my dream bag — a reissue 226 so black!! ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> It’s from 19k. I got it preloved but in new condition with full set and plastic sticker intact from Vluxestyle. The receipt was just a photocopy and price and bag details were whited out, strangely (not very useful). I’m also surprised it came in a plain black fabric bag. Is that perhaps normal for so black since it’s seasonal?
> 
> I have a black 225 with ghw that I bought in Cannes some years ago. Was looking for 226 that time but they didn’t have it, and I got the 225. I love and have used that bag more than any other, but was still longing for an everyday size. And since I’m not a rhw lady, all black it is!
> 
> Will for sure get it authenticated, even though it feels and looks authentic to me. Vluxestyle sent along an Entrupy COA, but I’ve read a lot of bad reviews about Entrupy here at tPF so def want a second (human) opinion. I will go with Etinceler since Vluxestyle accepts Etinceler, Leather Surgeon and Entrupy only.
> 
> I’ve wrapped it back up and now it’s waiting in my closet for tomorrow. Yay!!! Thanks for letting me share


What was the result? Was it authentic?


----------



## Marmotte

My Christmas presents
22C Mini Tweed and Chopard Happy Hearts pendants


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Have had my eye on this for years but never could decide on bracelets or a watch (I like the look of bangles stacked but hate how they clank around so I was thinking a watch). Was surprised on Christmas Day when I opened this! I also got the black quilted strap which I will be wearing in the winter. I may get the black tweed also for fall/winter  pink strap is so precious


----------



## vhuynh2

I couldn’t pass on these super cute sneakers I saw in NYC Bloomies last week!


----------



## flyingfree27

NYCchihuahua said:


> Have had my eye on this for years but never could decide on bracelets or a watch (I like the look of bangles stacked but hate how they clank around so I was thinking a watch). Was surprised on Christmas Day when I opened this! I also got the black quilted strap which I will be wearing in the winter. I may get the black tweed also for fall/winter  pink strap is so precious
> 
> View attachment 5281435


Love the boyfriend watch. It’s such a modern yet feminine look. Enjoy!


----------



## pepperpotts24

NYCchihuahua said:


> Have had my eye on this for years but never could decide on bracelets or a watch (I like the look of bangles stacked but hate how they clank around so I was thinking a watch). Was surprised on Christmas Day when I opened this! I also got the black quilted strap which I will be wearing in the winter. I may get the black tweed also for fall/winter  pink strap is so precious
> 
> View attachment 5281435


This is stunning! It looks good on you.  Happy Christmas!


----------



## NYCchihuahua

flyingfree27 said:


> Love the boyfriend watch. It’s such a modern yet feminine look. Enjoy!





pepperpotts24 said:


> This is stunning! It looks good on you.  Happy Christmas!


Thank you ladies! And how appropriate my beau got me it


----------



## Anysia

I got this one from my love  and I am so happy about it. It is really versatile. And it is my first Chanel present


----------



## Roseriver

Anysia said:


> I got this one from my love  and I am so happy about it. It is really versatile. And it is my first Chanel present
> 
> View attachment 5281595


Enjoy in good health!


----------



## nat74

nat74 said:


> I know how you feel! My sweet SA is sending me this holiday packaging without any purchases.
> 
> View attachment 5269841


FINALLY, the holiday packaging along with other goodies from my sweet SA have just arrived today!


----------



## Anysia

Roseriver said:


> Enjoy in good health!


Thank you very much   I will try the different options to wear it.


----------



## A'mum

Added on these two pieces before the year end…


----------



## sweetpea_2009

My sweet DH won’t admit to feeding my Chanel habit but he surprised me with the 22C light beige for Christmas


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Llamacorn said:


> My first in person boutique purchase. This purchase was inevitable and I think I am at purse peace!!
> 
> View attachment 5278740


Wonderful classic! Congrats & enjoy!



XCCX said:


> I don’t know what took me this long to get this super stunning classic piece!
> 
> View attachment 5279407
> View attachment 5279408


Are they comfortable? I’ve been eying but have experienced many designer shoes that aren’t as comfortable as they are pretty.



ms_emkay24 said:


> My very first in-store purchase. I took this picture and sent it to my husband. I left, went shopping for a little bit to think about this bag and went back to buy it . I think this will be my go-to bag, so I’ll be selling a couple of my Chanels ☺
> 
> View attachment 5279553


Congrats! She’s a beauty!


----------



## Anysia

Purchase short before Christmas : WOC caviar ghw. There was an issue with the chain which was fixed today   hard to get because there are quickly sold out (while my SA was presenting it to me another SA came and asked if she can have it )


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’ve always wanted a royal blue Chanel bag  Meet my lovely new “Sapphire”. I only have one picture from the store today to attach, as she’s currently all boxed up in the lovely holiday packaging, waiting to be opened  I don’t know the name of this model; her capacity is about the same as my medium classic flap, which is a perfect size for me at the moment  There’s a short top handle like the 19, and a crossbody classic woven chain strap.
> View attachment 5279503



A small Christmas miracle purse story to share…

I don’t buy a lot of Chanel; it’s a  special occasions rare treat for me. Mr Dawn and I chose this small crossbody flap bag (quoted post) with excitement on the 22nd, as a combined anniversary/ Christmas/ work milestones celebration. I was therefore sad to discover when I opened it at home that the stitching is crooked on one side, so that the bag wasn’t straight when I packed it.

I had a look on the website for whether I could find any dark blue replacement because I really wanted a “Sapphire”. I came across this beautiful royal blue medium Boy, which I thought would be a dream, but I didn’t think it would be available. I called a few of the London boutiques (most of them didn’t answer the phone) and they said they have very little stock of Boys, certainly no blue. So I reconciled myself to returning the faulty one, and waiting for something else to come along in the next seasons…

But when Mr Dawn took it to return this morning (they agreed it was faulty) and asked if they had any Boy bags, they found my medium sapphire one from the website (picture attached)!! He video called me to confirm it was the one I’d wanted and I couldn’t believe it  Mr Dawn checked carefully that it’s a perfect piece (fingers crossed!!) The SA told Mr Dawn that a lot of deliveries haven’t happened during covid so this one was delivered from Paris last month, in a long-delayed delivery.

Clearly a small-scale Christmas miracle (as far as I am concerned!) She’s sitting all boxed up - I’m going to savour opening this one later. But wanted to do a little shouting from rooftop now!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Miss_Dawn said:


> A small Christmas miracle purse story to share…
> 
> I don’t buy a lot of Chanel; it’s a  special occasions rare treat for me. Mr Dawn and I chose this small crossbody flap bag (quoted post) with excitement on the 22nd, as a combined anniversary/ Christmas/ work milestones celebration. I was therefore sad to discover when I opened it at home that the stitching is crooked on one side, so that the bag wasn’t straight when I packed it.
> 
> I had a look on the website for whether I could find any dark blue replacement because I really wanted a “Sapphire”. I came across this beautiful royal blue medium Boy, which I thought would be a dream, but I didn’t think it would be available. I called a few of the London boutiques (most of them didn’t answer the phone) and they said they have very little stock of Boys, certainly no blue. So I reconciled myself to returning the faulty one, and waiting for something else to come along in the next seasons…
> 
> But when Mr Dawn took it to return this morning (they agreed it was faulty) and asked if they had any Boy bags, they found my medium sapphire one from the website (picture attached)!! He video called me to confirm it was the one I’d wanted and I couldn’t believe it  Mr Dawn checked carefully that it’s a perfect piece (fingers crossed!!) The SA told Mr Dawn that a lot of deliveries haven’t happened during covid so this one was delivered from Paris last month, in a long-delayed delivery.
> 
> Clearly a small-scale Christmas miracle (as far as I am concerned!) She’s sitting all boxed up - I’m going to savour opening this one later. But wanted to do a little shouting from rooftop now!
> View attachment 5282458
> View attachment 5282458
> View attachment 5282461


What a lovely story and a sweet hubby! Congrats hun!     Please don’t forget to share the unboxing with us


----------



## flyingfree27

motled said:


> Those are the best reasons to get a bag. Nothing better than legacy, love, and family.  And you are blessed to have a husband with great taste!  Good luck; not that you need it - it appears to me that luck is on your side. I am eager to see the pics of your new round wooden Chanel my friend! ❤


Here she is!!!!!!! I couldn’t believe it when you told me luck is on my side. Especially when my SA already told me she might not be able to get me the round wooden one too. However, she STILL came through. Again, she got another SA who had this bag to sell it to me (just like what she did for my beige mini). My SA called me just as she was knocking off for the day, to look for her colleague who would be assisting me with this bag. I really cannot thank her enough. She is so sweet and I bet people around her loves her like I do - she has a way around people! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## geenebeene

flyingfree27 said:


> Here she is!!!!!!! I couldn’t believe it when you told me luck is on my side. Especially when my SA already told me she might not be able to get me the round wooden one too. However, she STILL came through. Again, she got another SA who had this bag to sell it to me (just like what she did for my beige mini). My SA called me just as she was knocking off for the day, to look for her colleague who would be assisting me with this bag. I really cannot thank her enough. She is so sweet and I bet people around her loves her like I do - she has a way around people! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5282627


This is such an unique and beautiful piece! Congratulations! My hubby is asking me how much is it. If you don't mind, may I ask what the price is?


----------



## motled

flyingfree27 said:


> Here she is!!!!!!! I couldn’t believe it when you told me luck is on my side. Especially when my SA already told me she might not be able to get me the round wooden one too. However, she STILL came through. Again, she got another SA who had this bag to sell it to me (just like what she did for my beige mini). My SA called me just as she was knocking off for the day, to look for her colleague who would be assisting me with this bag. I really cannot thank her enough. She is so sweet and I bet people around her loves her like I do - she has a way around people! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5282627


Gorgeous!  Sooo happy for you!!  It had your name on it all along!!  That is the perfect way to end the year. Congratulations.. I’m certain that your sweet nature cultivated your wish and the universe (and SA) delivered.  We have so many blessings to be thankful for, don’t we.  ❤️


----------



## MissyBeautie

Went too crazy this month!  But they are my birthday and X’mas presents!!!


----------



## flyingfree27

geenebeene said:


> This is such an unique and beautiful piece! Congratulations! My hubby is asking me how much is it. If you don't mind, may I ask what the price is?


Thank you! They are USD 12K each. Truly a collector’s piece that is worth considering!


motled said:


> Gorgeous!  Sooo happy for you!!  It had your name on it all along!!  That is the perfect way to end the year. Congratulations.. I’m certain that your sweet nature cultivated your wish and the universe (and SA) delivered.  We have so many blessings to be thankful for, don’t we.  ❤


Thanks so much for your kind words! Indeed! Above all these material gains, we are really blessed for everything and everyone around us. I’m so happy my wish is fulfilled and the legacy I pictured in my mind can be passed down to each of my sons! Dreamsss come true


----------



## yukongolden

MissyBeautie said:


> Went too crazy this month!  But they are my birthday and X’mas presents!!!
> 
> View attachment 5282782


Very good buy, just all of it!!!…the earrings, the bracelet, the colors of the bags: pink and beige, so cute for real, for real!!!


----------



## Vtzshedevil

My xmas gifts to myself


----------



## MissyBeautie

View attachment 5282806



yukongolden said:


> Very good buy, just all of it!!!…the earrings, the bracelet, the colors of the bags: pink and beige, so cute for real, for real!!!


Thank you!


----------



## makami

sparklywacky said:


> This just in - pearl crush mini square!
> 
> View attachment 5263329
> 
> View attachment 5263330


Congrats on this bag!! I want this so bad. Will you please share the price in usd? I do t have a sales record or sales person.


----------



## Pursecake

xaznstylegrlx said:


> Christmas Present from the Hubbie


The more i look at shw in real life it's just so beautifully shiny... i definitely want a mini with shw!


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

Pursecake said:


> The more i look at shw in real life it's just so beautifully shiny... i definitely want a mini with shw!


It's actually the light gold hardware. I also love silver, but they didn't release it with silver for the season. I wanted to get my hands on a black mini before any possible price increase.


----------



## Pursecake

xaznstylegrlx said:


> It's actually the light gold hardware. I also love silver, but they didn't release it with silver for the season. I wanted to get my hands on a black mini before any possible price increase.



my bad! i heard they're going to have an increase on the mini just before january 22p launch.


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

Pursecake said:


> my bad! i heard they're going to have an increase on the mini just before january 22p launch.


That's what I heard too. It's so crazy!


----------



## Pursecake

xaznstylegrlx said:


> That's what I heard too. It's so crazy!



I don't even know whether i'd make the line up (starts at 4:30am on launch day at the store) especially now that's it's deep cold winter too.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you so much!

Another twist to the tale!!

I finally opened the box, and she’s such a chameleon! She’s not blue - she’s a sort of dark teal but looks royal blue in some lights, almost green in others, and almost a cyan blue in strong yellow light. I think she’s gorgeous.

Clearly she can’t be “Sapphire” so she will have to be “Penelope (the Peacock)” (it’s a very peacock feather colour ). (Yes, some of my bags have names. No, that’s totally normal!)

Pictures attached! 





Miss_Dawn said:


> A small Christmas miracle purse story to share…
> 
> I don’t buy a lot of Chanel; it’s a  special occasions rare treat for me. Mr Dawn and I chose this small crossbody flap bag (quoted post) with excitement on the 22nd, as a combined anniversary/ Christmas/ work milestones celebration. I was therefore sad to discover when I opened it at home that the stitching is crooked on one side, so that the bag wasn’t straight when I packed it.
> 
> I had a look on the website for whether I could find any dark blue replacement because I really wanted a “Sapphire”. I came across this beautiful royal blue medium Boy, which I thought would be a dream, but I didn’t think it would be available. I called a few of the London boutiques (most of them didn’t answer the phone) and they said they have very little stock of Boys, certainly no blue. So I reconciled myself to returning the faulty one, and waiting for something else to come along in the next seasons…
> 
> But when Mr Dawn took it to return this morning (they agreed it was faulty) and asked if they had any Boy bags, they found my medium sapphire one from the website (picture attached)!! He video called me to confirm it was the one I’d wanted and I couldn’t believe it  Mr Dawn checked carefully that it’s a perfect piece (fingers crossed!!) The SA told Mr Dawn that a lot of deliveries haven’t happened during covid so this one was delivered from Paris last month, in a long-delayed delivery.
> 
> Clearly a small-scale Christmas miracle (as far as I am concerned!) She’s sitting all boxed up - I’m going to savour opening this one later. But wanted to do a little shouting from rooftop now!
> 
> View attachment 5282468
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282469





MarryMeLV_Now said:


> What a lovely story and a sweet hubby! Congrats hun!     Please don’t forget to share the unboxing with us


----------



## yellowpartyhat

flyingfree27 said:


> Not normal at all. I would ask for an exchange. Hope you can get one!


Thank you so much for your help. I ended up exchanging it for a new one and I'm finally at peace!


----------



## boarbb

Received this in the mail today! Just in time to post it under December 2021 purchases


----------



## PurseMania93

I’m debating with the Chanel classic double flap medium in beige multi tone goatskin. Vs small classic doubleflap in black. Please help decide


----------



## anitsirk

PurseMania93 said:


> I’m debating with the Chanel classic double flap medium in beige multi tone goatskin. Vs small classic doubleflap in black. Please help decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283779
> View attachment 5283780


The multi tone goat skin is so beautiful and more special imo. I also prefer the m/l size to small, the proportions are nicer. Can’t go wrong with a classic, but it can always be purchased later on


----------



## VioletLily

MissyBeautie said:


> Went too crazy this month!  But they are my birthday and X’mas presents!!!
> 
> View attachment 5282782


Beautiful!!


----------



## MissyBeautie

VioletLily said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## PurseMania93

anitsirk said:


> The multi tone goat skin is so beautiful and more special imo. I also prefer the m/l size to small, the proportions are nicer. Can’t go wrong with a classic, but it can always be purchased later on


Which one do you think is a better I) est,ent in terms for resale value?


----------



## ka3na20

PurseMania93 said:


> Which one do you think is a better I) est,ent in terms for resale value?



Classic black. Classics have stood the test of time.


----------



## PurseMania93

ka3na20 said:


> Classic. Classics have stood the test of time.



@ka3na20
if you see ,y post above, both bags are classics.
One is a small black classic which is just bought(still in return window) 

The other I saw in store is a medium classic flap goatskin multi tone beige color. It’s a more seasonal classic flap.


But I’m not sure what a better investment? Is a seasonal classic flap in unique beige more valuable than a small black classic flap?


----------



## monkyjib

A little something to sparkle through the new year. I had to get this from a reseller before it’s impossible as 21K has already gone by and my SA still couldn’t find me one. I’m still at purse peace but this is an SLG so it doesn’t count  Bonus point, it fits my iPhone mini!


----------



## ka3na20

PurseMania93 said:


> @ka3na20
> if you see ,y post above, both bags are classics.
> One is a small black classic which is just bought(still in return window)
> 
> The other I saw in store is a medium classic flap goatskin multi tone beige color. It’s a more seasonal classic flap.
> 
> 
> But I’m not sure what a better investment? Is a seasonal classic flap in unique beige more valuable than a small black classic flap?



Yup I know. Sorry for the confusion. I meant the classic black since the other one although a classic flap is a seasonal color.

For me, since you are asking for the resale value, I will always vote for the REV - which is the classic black. Seasonal pieces maybe popular now or even for a few years but the REV ones will still be there for more than that. Classic black flaps have stood the test of time already. Most people, I believe, if they could buy/own one and only chanel flap would choose a classic black flap.


----------



## 2manychins

ka3na20 said:


> Yup I know. Sorry for the confusion. I meant the classic black since the other one although a classic flap is a seasonal color.
> 
> For me, since you are asking for the resale value, I will always vote for the REV - which is the classic black. Seasonal pieces maybe popular now or even for a few years but the REV ones will still be there for more than that. Classic black flaps have stood the test of time already. Most people, I believe, if they could buy/own one and only chanel flap would choose a classic black flap.


I agree black holds value better than other colors.


----------



## ka3na20

Bought earlier this month but was only able to take a photo recently. I was looking for the flat cardholder but this was the one available. Love the classic look!


----------



## PurseMania93

ka3na20 said:


> Bought earlier this month but was only able to take a photo recently. I was looking for the flat cardholder but this was the one available. Love the classic look!


Me too. Looks awesome!


----------



## pinkbunny21

I got this in December and am absolutely in love with the peach pink color. The pearl crush in lambskin is super luxe and the color is very sweet. Got so many compliments on 

What I love about the pearl crush is that the strap is adjustable. You can make it a shoulder bag OR a cross-body bag!

I also bought the Chanel 19 in the same color (NG119) but I’m gonna keep it for awhile in the box before I use it!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

PurseMania93 said:


> I’m debating with the Chanel classic double flap medium in beige multi tone goatskin. Vs small classic doubleflap in black. Please help decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283779
> View attachment 5283780


It depends on your wardrobe and what else you have in your handbag collection, but I personally would prefer the classic flap.  I also have to admit that I personally don’t like the Color gradient on the beige multi tone flap..


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

ka3na20 said:


> Bought earlier this month but was only able to take a photo recently. I was looking for the flat cardholder but this was the one available. Love the classic look!


She’s a beauty, congrats!  I have the same one and love it! The funny thing is, when I bought mine I actually also wanted to get something else (the zippy coin purse in black caviar), which wasn’t available. But when my SA showed me this one, it was love from the first sight and I had to grab it!


----------



## ka3na20

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> She’s a beauty, congrats!  I have the same one and love it! The funny thing is, when I bought mine I actually also wanted to get something else (the zippy coin purse in black caviar), which wasn’t available. But when my SA showed me this one, it was love from the first sight and I had to grab it!



My funny story - I was really looking for the flat cardholder but as I mentioned earlier was not available at that time. My friend who I was with said she saw a black classic flap cardholder and I should take a look and consider so I did. So the SA showed me, I havent decided yet but when another SA asked if she could borrow it to show to her client, I blurted out “im taking it”


----------



## whitedollx

MissyBeautie said:


> Went too crazy this month!  But they are my birthday and X’mas presents!!!
> 
> View attachment 5282782


 Very pretty!! Is this the new 22C cool beige?


----------



## xsweetdreamx

PurseMania93 said:


> I’m debating with the Chanel classic double flap medium in beige multi tone goatskin. Vs small classic doubleflap in black. Please help decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283779
> View attachment 5283780


I would go with the classic black, it stands the test of time and maintain resell value better. Good luck!


----------



## MissyBeautie

whitedollx said:


> Very pretty!! Is this the new 22C cool beige?


Thanks!  It’s the classic beige not a seasonal color.


----------



## hlzpenguin

Finally got my reserve and last piece for the year (and for a while). Love this pink although the pink caviar is even prettier. Have been wanting a trendy mini for a while. My first (and probably only) bag that wouldn’t fit my phone.


----------



## geenebeene

flyingfree27 said:


> Please share a mod shot when you do get a chance! I’m trying hard not to text my SA about it as I’m afraid I’ll be over my bag limit for this month since I’m still waiting on other bags. However I do find it so pretty that I still ogle at the photos every day.  I’m still looking for my first tweed bag. If you ever do find it convenient, please share pictures of your tweed collection! You must have an amazing tweed collection!


Hi! Sorry about late post.  Here is a photo of my small tweed family for now and some mod shots. Please excuse my black jeans and boots in all mod shots. I was in a bit of a rush when I took these photos.


----------



## sandiandr

geenebeene said:


> Hi! Sorry about late post.  Here is a photo of my small tweed family for now and some mod shots. Please excuse my black jeans and boots in all mod shots. I was in a bit of a rush when I took these photos.


They are gorgeous!!


----------



## geenebeene

sandiandr said:


> They are gorgeous!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Rockysmom

geenebeene said:


> Hi! Sorry about late post.  Here is a photo of my small tweed family for now and some mod shots. Please excuse my black jeans and boots in all mod shots. I was in a bit of a rush when I took these photos.


Love that white tweed!


----------



## Christofle

geenebeene said:


> Hi! Sorry about late post.  Here is a photo of my small tweed family for now and some mod shots. Please excuse my black jeans and boots in all mod shots. I was in a bit of a rush when I took these photos.


Absolutely stunning and mesmerizing to look at! As a Maison de couture, fabric bags are to me the quintessential material for a flap.


----------



## slytheringirl

My new to me 2.55 Reissue clutch. I usually like and only wear bags I can wear crossbody, but this was too stunning to pass up. Can’t wait to take her out


----------



## geenebeene

Rockysmom said:


> Love that white tweed!


Thank you! I can't wait to take her out next spring.


----------



## geenebeene

Christofle said:


> Absolutely stunning and mesmerizing to look at! As a Maison de couture, fabric bags are to me the quintessential material for a flap.


Thank you very much! I couldn't agree more. I find myself drawn to tweeds more than leather ones. I already have my eyes set on a tweed bag from 22P. I'm hoping that my SA comes through for me.


----------



## yukongolden

Tweed is way better


----------



## sherrysi

geenebeene said:


> Hi! Sorry about late post.  Here is a photo of my small tweed family for now and some mod shots. Please excuse my black jeans and boots in all mod shots. I was in a bit of a rush when I took these photos.


How wonderful! Love you mini tweed collection!


----------



## geenebeene

sherrysi said:


> How wonderful! Love you mini tweed collection!


Thank you very much! I love tweeds and hoping to add more to the family.


----------



## fightdirrty

I purchased my first Chanel bag, a medium Classic Flap in lambskin with gold hardware. Just sewed a tiny rectangular piece of black felt using black embroidery floss for the love letter zipper so it doesn't rub all over the second flap. I'm actually pretty pleased with how it looks.


----------



## vodkaandcaviar

Got this WOC in Light Beige while I was in Italy earlier this month and I love the color. But the more I looked at it when I got home the more it seemed to me that the cc buckle was not leveled (the left is a little lower than right)…On the other hand I did skip therapy visits this month, so would love someone else to weigh in


----------



## Pinkachan

vodkaandcaviar said:


> Got this WOC in Light Beige while I was in Italy earlier this month and I love the color. But the more I looked at it when I got home the more it seemed to me that the cc buckle was not leveled (the left is a little lower than right)…On the other hand I did skip therapy visits this month, so would love someone else to weigh in
> View attachment 5284597
> View attachment 5284596



It's a beautiful WOC!  But yeah, it looks ever so slightly off.  I wouldn't say it's something you notice though unless you're specially looking for the "crookedness."


----------



## Bagaholic9

Trinklets said:


> Thanks to @nat74 I was finally able to get my hands on these.
> View attachment 5277573


How do these fit?? True to size? I’m a 40 in the espadrilles, but unsure if I should get the same size for these.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

monkyjib said:


> A little something to sparkle through the new year. I had to get this from a reseller before it’s impossible as 21K has already gone by and my SA still couldn’t find me one. I’m still at purse peace but this is an SLG so it doesn’t count  Bonus point, it fits my iPhone mini!
> 
> View attachment 5283914



This is gorgeous. What is it? Can you post the code?


----------



## monkyjib

sweetlikechocolate said:


> This is gorgeous. What is it? Can you post the code?


Here you go! Let’s get sparkly!


----------



## flyingfree27

geenebeene said:


> Hi! Sorry about late post.  Here is a photo of my small tweed family for now and some mod shots. Please excuse my black jeans and boots in all mod shots. I was in a bit of a rush when I took these photos.


Wow wow wow! It’s never too late and thanks for remembering my ask! You have the prettiest tweeds from recent collections!! Very good picks indeed!


----------



## geenebeene

flyingfree27 said:


> Wow wow wow! It’s never too late and thanks for remembering my ask! You have the prettiest tweeds from recent collections!! Very good picks indeed!


Thank you very much! I've been using my dark tweed bags more than my leather bags recently.  I love that I don't have to constantly worry about scratches and such.  I do hope you find your dream tweed soon. Good luck on your search!


----------



## xosugaflowerxo

This little cutie came in yesterday!


----------



## luckyadanosii

elenachoe said:


> Excited to share my 22c Pink woc
> So pretty ! Even more pretty in person
> View attachment 5277990
> View attachment 5277992


Truly in love! She's perfect for spring, summer, holidays, Valentines, casual wear and professional flair... oh my goodness. Is this a recent release? I've never seen a pink WOC... omg do they have pink Classics? 

BRB... Screaming!!


----------



## sourgrapefruit

first Chanel and birthday + christmas gift from fiancé, thank you for letting me share


----------



## vodkaandcaviar

Pinkachan said:


> It's a beautiful WOC!  But yeah, it looks ever so slightly off.  I wouldn't say it's something you notice though unless you're specially looking for the "crookedness."


Thank you so much the reply, maybe I’m not totally crazy lol!
I looked a few on fashionphile and many of them are like that, maybe it’s a thing Considering that trying to exchange it is probably a waste of time, I guess I need to learn to love it the way it is


----------



## LilyLA

My last Chanel purchase for the year!


----------



## niwk_bag21

22C pearl crush beige clair (NG120) mini flap bag and color comparison with my Apple Watch wrist band 
It’s a bit smaller than the bag I’m using right now but it’s still a pretty good size for a card holder and some travel-sized cosmetic products. (I should probably just remove the protective cotton bag since it’s quite thick)


(Down below are the stuffs I couldn’t fit in)


----------



## asta922

niwk_bag21 said:


> View attachment 5285380
> View attachment 5285381
> 
> 22C pearl crush beige clair (NG120) mini flap bag and color comparison with my Apple Watch wrist band
> It’s a bit smaller than the bag I’m using right now but it’s still a pretty good size for a card holder and some travel-sized cosmetic products. (I should probably just remove the protective cotton bag since it’s quite thick)
> View attachment 5285395
> 
> (Down below are the stuffs I couldn’t fit in)


Did you just buy recently? Thx!


----------



## niwk_bag21

asta922 said:


> Did you just buy recently? Thx!


Yes I got it from a consignment boutique who also offers a few new items periodically. I also saw this bag on Fashionphile a while ago but not sure if it’s still available…


----------



## midori_bluez

kate1988 said:


> My beautiful Chanel mini and earrings


Is this in SHW?


----------



## elenachoe

luckyadanosii said:


> Truly in love! She's perfect for spring, summer, holidays, Valentines, casual wear and professional flair... oh my goodness. Is this a recent release? I've never seen a pink WOC... omg do they have pink Classics?
> 
> BRB... Screaming!!


Yes! It is from the last season 22c
Currently in boutique. They have this in mini and small vanitys with chain and also on cf…


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

monkyjib said:


> Here you go! Let’s get sparkly!
> View attachment 5284792



Thank you.


----------



## Pursecake

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Just picked up this Duma backpack. I’ve called over 20 stores trying to locate this backpack, and my SA texted me yesterday night saying she just got one in!


love this!
how much is the duma?


----------



## Trinklets

Bagaholic9 said:


> How do these fit?? True to size? I’m a 40 in the espadrilles, but unsure if I should get the same size for these.



Sorry for the late response. I took these in my usual shoe size. They run the slightest bit big (if I had to put a number on it I would say about a 1/4 to 1/2 size big). I like my sneakers to be abit big so felt comfortable buying these blind in my true size.


----------



## ivy7578

kate1988 said:


> My beautiful Chanel mini and earrings


Hì , may I ask where did you get those earrings? So lovely . Thank you


----------



## youngm

Got this mini square just before Christmas!


----------



## AH673

niwk_bag21 said:


> View attachment 5285380
> View attachment 5285381
> 
> 22C pearl crush beige clair (NG120) mini flap bag and color comparison with my Apple Watch wrist band
> It’s a bit smaller than the bag I’m using right now but it’s still a pretty good size for a card holder and some travel-sized cosmetic products. (I should probably just remove the protective cotton bag since it’s quite thick)
> View attachment 5285395
> 
> (Down below are the stuffs I couldn’t fit in)


I have the same apple watch, this looks great with it!


----------



## XCCX

atlsweetpea11 said:


> My sweet DH won’t admit to feeding my Chanel habit but he surprised me with the 22C light beige for Christmas


Wow this color is just stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## ddebartolo

Finally found this 21K glittery silver flap card holder!!! It sparkles so many different colors in the light and is so stunning! I’ve been on a glittery sparkly kick lately lol


----------



## XCCX

vodkaandcaviar said:


> Got this WOC in Light Beige while I was in Italy earlier this month and I love the color. But the more I looked at it when I got home the more it seemed to me that the cc buckle was not leveled (the left is a little lower than right)…On the other hand I did skip therapy visits this month, so would love someone else to weigh in
> View attachment 5284598
> View attachment 5284597
> View attachment 5284596


You just made me obsess and want this WOC now


----------



## sweetpea_2009

XCCX said:


> Wow this color is just stunning! Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## Drdolphin

ddebartolo said:


> Finally found this 21K glittery silver flap card holder!!! It sparkles so many different colors in the light and is so stunning! I’ve been on a glittery sparkly kick lately lol



OMG, are your shoes this season?? I tried a Loouboutin sandal on that matches my glittery silver classic flap but they were too wide for my feet.


----------



## juliaamor

vodkaandcaviar said:


> Got this WOC in Light Beige while I was in Italy earlier this month and I love the color. But the more I looked at it when I got home the more it seemed to me that the cc buckle was not leveled (the left is a little lower than right)…On the other hand I did skip therapy visits this month, so would love someone else to weigh in
> View attachment 5284598
> View attachment 5284597
> View attachment 5284596


Hi there, congrats on your beauty ! Just wondering if in person does the beige match the nude colour of Christian Louboutin shoes? The NG120 (light beige) looks soo different in so many photos (of course stunning in all pics/variations). Thanks


----------



## niwk_bag21

AH673 said:


> I have the same apple watch, this looks great with it!


Thanks! I can’t wait till it’s warmer so I get to “show my wrist” with the mini flap


----------



## LaylaGiXi

hmily223 said:


> Bought a medium Boy bag from a stand-alone boutique without a holiday package, a brooch from Bloomies with a holiday package.



Is brooch worth it? Does it hold up well and stand the test of time? Any thoughts?


----------



## hmily223

LaylaGiXi said:


> Is brooch worth it? Does it hold up well and stand the test of time? Any thoughts?


As long as I love it, I think is worth it. I wear black color clothes mostly, so putting a brooch on is like a magic touch.


----------



## yukongolden

No one does brooches like Chanel, they are so worth buying... You can put them on jackets, clip them to chanel necklaces,  pin them on flap tweed/denim bags, and put them on your hats. Once you start, you can’t stop buying just one!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

yukongolden said:


> No one does brooches like Chanel, they are so worth buying... You can put them on jackets, clip them to chanel necklaces,  pin them on flap tweed/denim bags, and put them on your hats. Once you start, you can’t stop buying just one!


I agree.  it is best!  i am keep buying the vintage.


----------



## LaylaGiXi

But What are your thoughts about repurposed jewelry with cc logos? Sometimes they are better with the designs. Please advise. Thanks


----------



## lnguyen0827

ddebartolo said:


> Finally found this 21K glittery silver flap card holder!!! It sparkles so many different colors in the light and is so stunning! I’ve been on a glittery sparkly kick lately lol



Omg I love this!! Where did you find this?


----------



## ddebartolo

Drdolphin said:


> OMG, are your shoes this season?? I tried a Loouboutin sandal on that matches my glittery silver classic flap but they were too wide for my feet.


Unfortunately no lol I found them on TheRealReal


----------



## ddebartolo

lnguyen0827 said:


> Omg I love this!! Where did you find this?


Fashionphile! But it was brand new with the sticker still on lol


----------



## LilyLA

Technically purchased in December but picked up in January


----------



## vodkaandcaviar

XCCX said:


> You just made me obsess and want this WOC now



Oh no…I know that feeling too well!


----------



## vodkaandcaviar

juliaamor said:


> Hi there, congrats on your beauty ! Just wondering if in person does the beige match the nude colour of Christian Louboutin shoes? The NG120 (light beige) looks soo different in so many photos (of course stunning in all pics/variations). Thanks



Thank you! I think the “light beige” is lighter with more pinkinsh undertone compared to loubs nude. That being said, unfortunately I don’t have them to compare side by side with woc  - just based on my memory of that color. Hope this helps!


----------



## Mimi-2020

PurseMania93 said:


> Which one do you think is a better I) est,ent in terms for resale value?


PurseMania, I’m anxious to know which one you ended up keeping? For resale value, I think you have kept the black one, right?
I love black CF with gold hardwares small or medium. It’s so elegant and timeless.


----------



## dropsofvelvet

A friend found my light beige woc in Berlin ~


----------



## quelilo

geenebeene said:


> Hi! Sorry about late post.  Here is a photo of my small tweed family for now and some mod shots. Please excuse my black jeans and boots in all mod shots. I was in a bit of a rush when I took these photos.


They are sooo cute


----------



## quelilo

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Just picked up this Duma backpack. I’ve called over 20 stores trying to locate this backpack, and my SA texted me yesterday night saying she just got one in!


OMG congrats on this duma its so pretty


----------



## Ella C

Ella C said:


> Hi tPF! I have a big birthday tomorrow and I just picked up this at FedEx! Over the last couple of months I’ve sold off a bunch of bags I didn’t love or use, and bought my dream bag — a reissue 226 so black!! ❤❤❤
> 
> It’s from 19k. I got it preloved but in new condition with full set and plastic sticker intact from Vluxestyle. The receipt was just a photocopy and price and bag details were whited out, strangely (not very useful). I’m also surprised it came in a plain black fabric bag. Is that perhaps normal for so black since it’s seasonal?
> 
> I have a black 225 with ghw that I bought in Cannes some years ago. Was looking for 226 that time but they didn’t have it, and I got the 225. I love and have used that bag more than any other, but was still longing for an everyday size. And since I’m not a rhw lady, all black it is!
> 
> Will for sure get it authenticated, even though it feels and looks authentic to me. Vluxestyle sent along an Entrupy COA, but I’ve read a lot of bad reviews about Entrupy here at tPF so def want a second (human) opinion. I will go with Etinceler since Vluxestyle accepts Etinceler, Leather Surgeon and Entrupy only.
> 
> I’ve wrapped it back up and now it’s waiting in my closet for tomorrow. Yay!!! Thanks for letting me share



Hi TPFers!

Just want to post a follow-up to my own post in case anyone is planning to buy from Vluxestyle. I sent it for authentication to Leather Surgeons, and they deemed it AUTHENTIC  So that's Leather Surgeons, Entrupy, Vluxestyle and myself all saying it is authentic - I consider case closed   (There weren't any warning bells, but I still wanted to make sure.)

Huge thanks to my bag twin TPFer @daisygal03 who reached out and helped me comparing some details specific to this exact bag model/color between hers and mine. 

Have a great day all!


----------



## fifioonaa

New to TPF here so super late post but bought my first chanel bag on Xmas Eve!

Chanel 19 WOC


----------



## wingfok_1028

sparklywacky said:


> This just in - pearl crush mini square!
> 
> View attachment 5263329
> 
> View attachment 5263330


Been wanting to purchase this but can’t find it anywhere


----------



## din.din

fifioonaa said:


> New to TPF here so super late post but bought my first chanel bag on Xmas Eve!
> 
> Chanel 19 WOC
> View attachment 5316734


Congrats! I’m also buying my first Chanel bag, a C19 woc in caramel, but pre-loved since it’s sold out in the boutiques . How do you like it so far? Does it fit all of your essentials?


----------



## fifioonaa

din.din said:


> Congrats! I’m also buying my first Chanel bag, a C19 woc in caramel, but pre-loved since it’s sold out in the boutiques . How do you like it so far? Does it fit all of your essentials?



I've used it a couple times so far and loving the softness! I bought a WOC base shaper for it (you can find a bunch listed on etsy like WOCSaverUK) so it definitely makes a huge difference. I'm able to fit my phone, invisalign case, lipstick, small hand sanitizer, keys and cards.


----------



## din.din

fifioonaa said:


> I've used it a couple times so far and loving the softness! I bought a WOC base shaper for it (you can find a bunch listed on etsy like WOCSaverUK) so it definitely makes a huge difference. I'm able to fit my phone, invisalign case, lipstick, small hand sanitizer, keys and cards.


Awesome, thanks! The shaper is a good idea. Can’t wait to get mine!


----------

